# New FMC AsR -- PKU Fewest Moves 2010



## r_517 (Apr 10, 2010)

Why is there only FMC?


> Beijing Spring Open will be seperated to three parts. The first part is PKU Fewest Moves 2010 which only contains FMC event, the other two will be for all main events (Alpha Cube BUAA Open) and all side events(t.b.d.).



Format: Best of 3

Scramble:
1: R2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F U R D' R U2 L2 B' F R2
2: L2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R B' U L' B' F' D2 R' F L2 U
3: D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 U2 B L U2 L2 F' U' L2 D2 B R B' U

Fang Qin won the comp with a 27-move solve in his second attempt, which broke AsR as well.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow did he get some kind of skip or was it full step. Could you post the solution please ?


----------



## r_517 (Apr 10, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Wow did he get some kind of skip or was it full step. Could you post the solution please ?



he's sleeping now i think i'll post it as soon as there's any further info


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 10, 2010)

so no iphone? good job.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> so no iphone? good job.



that guy was banned for sure:fp and we havent seen him anywhere after his cheating


----------



## Toad (Apr 10, 2010)

r_517 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > so no iphone? good job.
> ...



Was always gonna happen soon enough...


----------



## oyyq99999 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's the solution, I'm just recalling it(it's so easy to recall, very easy case, I just missed it by the order of the 2~4 F2Ls and got a 35-move solution, I feel lots of pity), I'll check it later.
scramble: L2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R B' U L' B' F' D2 R' F L2 U
cross: L F R' B' F' D R' (7)
F2L1: U' B' U B (4)
F2L2&3: L' R' U2 L R (5)
F2L4: U F' U' F (4)
OLL: F' L F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' (9)
PLL skip
totally: 7+4+5+4+9-2=27 moves.

Congrats.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't believe you were the only one to find that solution.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Apr 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I can't believe you were the only one to find that solution.



It's not me, I found the same way but didn't go to the correct destination
I just can't believe I didn't find it.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 11, 2010)

That solution is just... wow... wow.


----------



## xuanyan (Apr 11, 2010)

I realized that I didn't solve the yellow-cross like that ...


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats on the very nice solve! I'll try to get sub-35 this weekend, although it would be very difficult to break this. I haven't been in the mood for cubing for a while...


----------

